# Reptile shows?



## Or mig (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi everyone new to the forum can anyone tell me what shows are on this year :bash:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

The only shows in the UK are in Doncaster, run by the IHS and FBH.
There are a couple a year.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Or mig said:


> Hi everyone new to the forum can anyone tell me what shows are on this year :bash:


Only Doncaster this year. They have 3 shows a year, in June, September and November. ERAC have shows in Essex when they can, but not this year.


----------

